# Downgrade Apple TV 4



## WeeD37 (3 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

j'ai une question, vous savez si c'est possible de downgrade tv os?

j'ai un câble usb-c et mac, bien sur j'ai essayé de réinstaller une version mais comme sur iphone les anciennes versions ne sont plus signés.
il existe une possibilité sur iphone de faire un custom firmware avec FCE 365 Firmware manager mais est-ce que l'on peut sur l'atv4?
on trouve bien des choses sur theiphonewiki mais je suis un peu perdu:
https://www.theiphonewiki.com/wiki/Firmware/Apple_TV

voilà si quelqu'un a des infos la dessus 
++


----------

